# Music Widget



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if there are any music player widgets 4x4 that I can use. Basically, I don't like the music widget in my music player abd want to change it. I'm using Playerpro and I think the widget is too plain and ugly and want a replacement. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pure Music widget has gotten some pretty good ratings. I have never used it myself though and it is not free but it has a minimal cost: https://market.android.com/details?id=org.koxx.pure_music&hl=en


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

I look at it and though it was cool until I read sone reviews. Turns out you can only use it with stock player. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Unfortunately the only music I listen to on my phone comes through online services. Hopefully some one else will come along shortly with some suggestions for you though.


----------

